# help , my tee shot is allways a fade



## Muny_Mayweather (Mar 16, 2011)

im 20 years old and i played golf on and off for couple years , my iron and wedges and somtimes my woods all hit straight but my my driver and other time woods all fade ,,i have to aim like 30 yards left to hit the middle of the fairway , and i do this shot everytime , i am comfortable with it , because i hit fairways most off the time ! but i dont want it anymore ! it takes like 20 yards off my length if i was to hit it straight ! i have tryed other swings n grips but they still fade , i need to know why it is im doing this then i can work on fixing it


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Without seeing your swing in action its very difficult to say what's causing the fade. I had a fade/slice in my early days, crikey, 43 years ago. It was caused by not having the ball far enough forward in the stance, casting the club out and swinging from out to in with the club face open and a weak grip. So there's 5 faults to choose from. As you can see, without seeing your swing, it could be anything.

Try Youtube. There's loads of slo-mo pro swings. Or as others have done, get a video camera and upload your swing on here. There's a few guys who could give you a few ideas to work on.

Good luck,

Hobbit


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the site.
I agree with Hobbit too. My only other suggestion is to go and have some payed lessons? I was having issues with ball flight I went and had a lesson and the pro picked it up on my first swing and now its fixed. It just took me a while to get used to my changed swing


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

agree with Hobbit, video your swing, both from face on (so we can see your setup, grip, etc) and down the line so we can see your swing path and such
post on youtube and post a link to it here


----------

